# Conti GP 4000 S II vs. Schwalbe One



## dutchgenius (May 29, 2012)

For the last two years I rode and raced (during the good weather months) on Conti GP 4000 S, and then the GP 4000 S II. Great tires all around with solid grip and they wear decently well. I have had a few flats over the last few thousand miles, but luckily never in a race. 

My team has Schwalbe as a sponsor, and have heard good things about the One so was considering giving it a try. Also was considering switching to 700x25 this year, as I have seen all the reports about the rolling resistance being better than the 23's I normally ride.

What should I expect from the Schwalbe One that is different from the Conti's? Racing in Seattle area means wet courses, so grip is huge for me and also puncture resistance because there is a ton of road debris. Ride quality is not a huge factor, but FWIW I am around 180 lbs. Anyone with experience with both that can help me out? 

Cheers


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't know the comparison, but since your sponsor is providing the Schwalbe tires, just put a set on and then tell US what you think. For all the time you post and talk about it, you could be riding them and finding the answer you seek.


----------



## dutchgenius (May 29, 2012)

Special Eyes said:


> Don't know the comparison, but since your sponsor is providing the Schwalbe tires, just put a set on and then tell US what you think. For all the time you post and talk about it, you could be riding them and finding the answer you seek.


By sponsor, I should clarify - we get a discount... not free. The price for both tires is about the same for me.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

dutchgenius said:


> For the last two years I rode and raced (during the good weather months) on Conti GP 4000 S, and then the GP 4000 S II.




I am also interested in the answer re: the Schwalbe Ones.

But also if you felt any difference betwixt the GP4K S and the newer II version?? Did you run the Black Chili in those both ?


----------



## dutchgenius (May 29, 2012)

robt57 said:


> I am also interested in the answer re: the Schwalbe Ones.
> 
> But also if you felt any difference betwixt the GP4K S and the newer II version?? Did you run the Black Chili in those both ?


I did notice a difference between the newer and older 4000s, the rubber was noticeably tackier on the newer versions... which resulted in much better grip in the dry, and light rain. I only lost traction once and that was on slick oily pavement. However, these did seem to be a softer rubber compound than before and I noticed significantly more nicks and cuts in the surface of the tire


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

the main issue with Schwalbe is their manufacturing - they seem to have a lot of quality control issues from their Indonesian plants. I've had tires from them that were out of spec re ISO diameter, and there are various threads about irregularities in the rubber - the ultremo was recalled I think. Hopefully, the new tires will be better, but it's not something that's fun having in the back of your mind on a fast, technical descent.... 

I like the fact that Conti still makes the 4000s in Germany and seems to have good manufacturing history with it.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

robt57 said:


> I am also interested in the answer re: the Schwalbe Ones.
> 
> But also if you felt any difference betwixt the GP4K S and the newer II version?? Did you run the Black Chili in those both ?


The source I've been using for my contis for the last few years indicated they've been having problems getting them and the newer tires have a stiffer sidewall hence aren't as good of a ride. He said their whole shop has switched to the Schwalbe. I bought a couple of the 4000s II to check them out. I hate switching brands and have had good luck with the Contis so I'll give them a shot first.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

chudak said:


> The source I've been using for my contis for the last few years indicated they've been having problems getting them and the newer tires have a stiffer sidewall hence aren't as good of a ride. He said their whole shop has switched to the Schwalbe. I bought a couple of the 4000s II to check them out. I hate switching brands and have had good luck with the Contis so I'll give them a shot first.


This forum is rife with comments saying that such and such tire rides rough, wears fast, doesn't fit the rim, gets sidewall cuts, flats easily, etc. And then somebody says that same tire rides like velvet, lasts forever, mounts easily, never flats, etc.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> This forum is rife with comments saying that such and such tire rides rough, wears fast, doesn't fit the rim, gets sidewall cuts, flats easily, etc. And then somebody says that same tire rides like velvet, lasts forever, mounts easily, never flats, etc.



To be sure, a lot of variables, no doubt subjective to probably no being worth asking pretty much. 


I ordered 5 GP4K S Chili 25C tires when I saw they were becoming scarce. Still have 5 good ones on stuff, 23s and 25s.

As far as tire being softer and tackier, I find they are when new more-so. I like to get my tires well ahead of time and let age. Not joking, the rubber gets harder and cuts less and last longer. Probably looses stickiness/adhesion properties as well..

Still using some 25C Axial Pros that sat for 4 years, they are holding up crazy well. A lot better than the 23C fresh ones I used to use around 2000-2002 it seems...


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

My bike came with Schwalbe 1s. After a few rides I replaced them with some heavier winter tires with better flat protection. I have put a lot of miles on 4000s tires and compared the 1s construction to the 4000s I had. It seems like the 4000s have a thicker tread which may be due to a better/thicker flat protection belt?


----------

